# does anyone else NOT make it to the bathroom too?



## 16020 (Sep 4, 2005)

I have had had problems with"IBS" since I was 17. I am now 30. Many doctors, many colonoscopies. No help to date with balacking out or vaso-vagal episodes durring ibs episode. Now I am not making it to a bathroom having severe accidents. I am only 30 and have become very depressed. I actually had a doctor tell me a couple of monthes ago that "i needed to learn how to DEAL with it". I can't live this way anymore. I've lost almost all hope.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi. I don't have this problem although I do get major urgency. Many people on here do go through this though and I'm sure they'll reply to you soon. Just know that as awful and horrible as it is that you are not all alone in this.


----------



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

First of all, change your doctor!I used to be like this many months ago. I had one incident where I did not make it, and the problem with this is the next time you go to that same place, your mind plays tricks, and you start thinking what if it happens again, blah blah, which in turn makes your tummy bad again! You need to get out of this vicous cycle, and the only way to do that is to find a doctor who will help you to get this under control more-so. I don't think any of us are completely symptom free, but there are ways to help. Is your current doctor helping at all with your depression? This could be playing a major part with your IBS, having learnt that IBS itself can cause depression.Sorry for the waffle, just get really annoyed when doctors leave people to struggle through themselves.Chin up!Mandy x


----------



## Aella (Apr 16, 2001)

A couple of times,yes.So sould destroying.My sympathies


----------



## 18535 (Aug 4, 2005)

i've come close a few times... the closest i came was after easter dinner a few years ago, i ate bunch of asparagus and on the car ride home i was holding on to dear life to keep from going on myself... my husband thought it was hilarious, but i didn't (at the time, now i can laught at myself about the whole thing







)


----------



## 13947 (Aug 23, 2005)

yes batgirl,i have had that same problem, as you. Right now im not going anywhere till i get this undercontrol. My gastro doc started me on entocort and it seems to be helping. i went 3 weeks straight with diarreha and had many accident at home, in bed, i now sleep with a towel under me, and ive lost lots of weight. FIND A GOOD DOCTOR and have more tests run!! Good luck


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

Hello batgirlI have been living with this for over 30 years now (I am 53) and in recent times I have also experienced incontinence - when out - not good.What measures are you taking to try and get some control over the ibs? This time last year I found this site and .. and have now got some control and stability.I started by taking some of .. diet advice, I added in a soluble fiber supplement and am also taking acidopholus. For me these things have helped.If you look at ...com you will find tons of valuable advice.You sound as if you are where I was 12 months ago and after 30 years I just thought there was no hope BUT there is. However, I would caution you that these things do not work overnight and you do have to persevere with various remedies. Some people on here use calcium (it did not help me) but also in the short term I would suggest Imodium.The thing about these boards is that the vast majority of us are suffering along with you so it is a good place to come.Hope this helps.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

batgirl, half of my posts are about the same problem. I too don;t make it allot. Sometimes I have no warning at all. It is just like water and you just don't know it is coming. I got imune to imodium Ad I now take lomotil when I have to go places. After an accident I am to scared and the anxiety is so bad I won't go anywhere for along time. I too hate my life right now and am so sick of living like this.Take careKat


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I used to be that way. At the worst I was working in our office at home, right next to the washroom, and still would foul myself. When you are finally fed up enough, drop me a line. This stuff saved my life. There were times when I fought to get to a toilet in time; but never when it was just next door and I haven't had a "surprise fart" since 1998.http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/76110261/m/42310453Best of luck with this.Markmsprague2002###yahoo.ca


----------



## 23219 (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi, I have posted elsewhere on the forum. I am a Dr with IBS-D,here are my previous posts maybe they will help you: Posted 16 August 2005 02:29 AM AhHa, at last...a physician with IBS, I think I can trace mine back to before I was 10!! I, too have a life ruled by IBS-D rather than me ruling it. I use Lomotil, I divide the tablet into 4 and take 1/4 tablet pre stressor event eg. long car journey, plane trip, Crown Court appearance etc. This reduces the chance of tolerance and also reduces the side effects, headache, dry mouth. Interestingly I find that 2 hrs after taking it I get a 'call to stool' after which I can pretty much rely on it to keep me safe. Did you know that in a GI emergency scenario you can put the Lomotil tablet under the tongue and it works within minutes.......taste not so good but effect is quick. I hate being like this and like all of you I have tried almost everything available without any long term success. I am sure the main issue is one of heightened awareness of a normal physiological event ie. bowel contraction and peristalsis and a morbid fear of losing control and being caught short or tenesmus as we docs call it.I am sure that somehow we need to reverse the mindset and not allow it to control our lives but for our lives to control it.....I'm just not sure how to attain this state of mind and body. As I said earlier I have tried lots of different 'lotions and potions' but it all seems like a sticking plaster approach ie. short term.....there must be a switch in a gene somewhere on a chromosome that we can switch off and allow us to live less obsessed lives, 'cos it is an obsession, its always in the back of the mind, what should I eat if I am doing something the next day that takes me away from easy toilet access, dreading going to the theatre, cinema, out to dinner etc. etc...............there is no doubt it is a blight on our lives which those who have normal bowel control cannot conceive of, and indeed cannot understand....its a bit like trying to explain parenthood to a childless couple. This is a useful forum for at least 2 reasons, it allows us to share our misery (venting) which is cathartic and it also allows us to share our fixes......ThanksMike Posted 17 August 2005 02:02 AM Lomotil is a combination of Atropine and Diphenoxylate (the opiate) obviously there is an interaction between alcohol and the opiate but it is a weak opiate so the reaction is probably not really noticeable. You may find that reaction times, whilst reduced with alcohol, are reduced even further by the addition of an opiate.Yes Lomotil constipates me for 24 hrs, thats with 1/4 tablet, I find I need to be careful after the 24 hrs as the 'beast awakens' and pays me back for having the temerity to control IT rather than the other way round. I cannot get on with Imodium, I find it causes a paradoxical bowel emptying about 2-3 hrs after taking it. Other remedies I have tried include Aloe Vera tabs.....useless, Kwells for kids (hyoscine).......make me sleepy and give me headache......Colpermin (peppermint oil in slow release form).....not sure about this one, I think you need to take it regularly in order for it to work, Magnesium supplementation....useless, threelac......useless, probiotic caps........useless, buscopan (mebeverine as an antispasmodic) I think it helps the spasms....etc, etc. The bottom (pardon the pun) line is that there is not a lot out there to help us.....it looks like the newer meds are to be avoided at present due to their vicious side effect profiles.Sometimes I despair, other times I thank God that its not ulcerative colitis or Crohns and just get on with it.Keep taking the tablets......whatever they are ....if they work for you think yourselves fortunate.Mike Look at your diet try cutting out 1 foodstuff at a time, first try to remove wheat and gluten, barley and oats. Then try to cut out yeast, reduce if not stop citrus fruits, brassicas eg brocolli and cauliflour. Make your diet rice based, crackers , cookies, rice porridge.Good luckMike


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

I had 9 accidents from Sept to May. Then I came on the board and learned about Questran. Since starting Questran I have only had diarrhea once and no accidents. I still get urgency, but it is much more controllable than liquid diarrhea. Sometimes I would even consider Questran constipating, but at least I can get to the nearest bathroom in time. I have not had a cholecystectomy, but I do have high cholesterol, so my doctor felt Questran was a legitimate remedy.


----------



## 18933 (Jul 13, 2005)

plodoc,how interisting,i also take lomotil,more than what you do though,can this be taken all your life if this is the only thing that helps???I had one doc who wouldent even prescribe it to me.


----------



## 17846 (Aug 8, 2005)

Slm - can I ask how high your cholesterol was?As the Questran has helped does that mean your IBS is triggered by excess bile?Thanks Julia


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

Julia, My total cholesterol was 332 with HDL 56 and LDL 230. Very high! I really don't expect the questran to redudce it considerably. I used to be on Lipitor but dc'd it due to body aches and memory problems.


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

Julia-- Sorry, I don't know what triggers my diarrhea. It seems to be mainly anxiety.


----------



## 21977 (Sep 4, 2005)

I get that way when we go out to dinner. I feel awful for my husband because I won't eat out unless we are less than 15 minutes from home. I've tried taking 1/2 an Immodium, then watching what I eat at the restaurant. Most times, it helps. I know stress and just thinking about it tends to aggravate the symptoms (at least for me).


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi mailee! You may want to read the topic poldoc refers to as quite a few of us posted about Lomotil http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/723...03761#516103761I've taken Lomotil since my IBS started around 20yrs ago! I've never had any trouble getting my Dr to repeat prescriptions. I don't however take it daily although my Dr has said this would be OK. I just use it when I'm going somewhere and need to guarantee not having to make a mad dash to the loo!


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Hi poldoc..wow finally a dr. with IBS!! I wish I could go to you ..you would be able to understand my problems without that "all in your head smirk" I usually get. Why won't drs. give you Lomotil? Mine just shakes his head no.. and says take Imodium!!!


----------



## jjohnson (Apr 29, 2004)

Batgirl,Your case would almost certainly qualify as VERY severe. Find a doctor who handles refractory cases ASAP and ask for Lotronex (if you are in the US.) Any doctor who uses it at all would definitely write a script for you. My case is only maybe borderline severe, and my doctor has offered it to me (am currently on Zofran), and as bad as I feel, you are clearly in a whole different universe of misery. Lomotil for many people isn't that different from Imodium. Ask for Lotronex.


----------



## 17617 (Sep 6, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by batgirl:I have had had problems with"IBS" since I was 17. I am now 30. Many doctors, many colonoscopies. No help to date with balacking out or vaso-vagal episodes durring ibs episode. Now I am not making it to a bathroom having severe accidents. I am only 30 and have become very depressed. I actually had a doctor tell me a couple of monthes ago that "i needed to learn how to DEAL with it". I can't live this way anymore. I've lost almost all hope.


----------



## Loz88 (Sep 6, 2005)

I know about the urgency of needing to use the bathroom and it makes me shiver just thinking/reliving some incidents that i've had. The chronic pain and trying to make it to a toilet in time is almost unbearable. For a doctor to tell you to "deal with it," is absolutely disgusting, he should be sacked. A lot of doctors who treat people with bowel problems don't know what it is like themselves which i find quite annoying as some are not very sympathetic or ignore your protests of being ill. Change your doctor.


----------



## 23219 (Aug 16, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by maileelodoc,how interisting,i also take lomotil,more than what you do though,can this be taken all your life if this is the only thing that helps???I had one doc who wouldent even prescribe it to me.


I would have no hesitation in prescribing it to a patient who had tried everything else and whose life was blighted by IBS-D.......yes for life if needed to enhance the quality of what can sometimes be a miserable bowel obsessed existence.


----------



## 17846 (Aug 8, 2005)

With regard to Lotronex, is it really to be released again in the UK?Julia


----------



## jjohnson (Apr 29, 2004)

Julia,Have you heard this? As far as I know, it was only ever released in the US, and at the time it was initially withdrawn, it had been approved in some other countries but never released. The drug is not a big seller for Glaxo by any means so I don't think there is much incentive for them to market it elsewhere (unless the company has come up with new data that would allow more effective risk management, but I haven't heard this.) A similar drug, Solvay's Cilansetron, was denied approval by the MHRA (and FDA). It too has sadly been associated with ischemic colitis. Anway, I have not heard any rumors to the effect that it is to be available anywhere else, but if you have I would find that very interesting.


----------



## 17846 (Aug 8, 2005)

HiNo i haven't heard anything but I live in hope>Julia


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Batgirl, have you considered alternative therapies? Go to PRODUCTS, SERVICES & WEBSITES I`ll see you there.!!!!


----------



## 20552 (Jul 18, 2005)

I've only had these "accidents" a few times in my life. But amazingly enough, I had one this morning. I was in bed. Not totally asleep and thought I had to pass gas. I didn't even know I'd had an accident but got up to go to the bathroom and felt wet in the vaginal area. Only when I wiped did I realize I'd had an accident and had real loose stool. I took a couple imodiums. Have some slight cramping and don't feel great.I think it could be something we eat or stress. I'm not sure if Metamucil would help with this or not. I did take an asodolphis and I'm going to take that new OTC IBS med in a bit. I think it's called IBS Advantage or something like that.jean


----------



## 19472 (Sep 12, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by batgirl:I have had had problems with"IBS" since I was 17. I am now 30. Many doctors, many colonoscopies. No help to date with balacking out or vaso-vagal episodes durring ibs episode. Now I am not making it to a bathroom having severe accidents. I am only 30 and have become very depressed. I actually had a doctor tell me a couple of monthes ago that "i needed to learn how to DEAL with it". I can't live this way anymore. I've lost almost all hope.


----------



## 19472 (Sep 12, 2005)

I just want you to know that you are not alone in this problem of not making it to the bathroom in time..I have been having increasingly more problems with this,,,and not only with the D. Do you know how much or how often a person can try taking Imodium,,,I have not talked with a doctor about this,,but need to do something. It is not an everday occance with me at this point,,,however I am planning a vacation in a month and certainly would like to be able to enjoy it without embarassing myself.


----------



## 19472 (Sep 12, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by jean88:I've only had these "accidents" a few times in my life. But amazingly enough, I had one this morning. I was in bed. Not totally asleep and thought I had to pass gas. I didn't even know I'd had an accident but got up to go to the bathroom and felt wet in the vaginal area. Only when I wiped did I realize I'd had an accident and had real loose stool. I took a couple imodiums. Have some slight cramping and don't feel great.I think it could be something we eat or stress. I'm not sure if Metamucil would help with this or not. I did take an asodolphis and I'm going to take that new OTC IBS med in a bit. I think it's called IBS Advantage or something like that.jean


----------



## 19472 (Sep 12, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by samcat:
> 
> 
> > quote:Originally posted by jean88:I've only had these "accidents" a few times in my life. But amazingly enough, I had one this morning. I was in bed. Not totally asleep and thought I had to pass gas. I didn't even know I'd had an accident but got up to go to the bathroom and felt wet in the vaginal area. Only when I wiped did I realize I'd had an accident and had real loose stool. I took a couple imodiums. Have some slight cramping and don't feel great.I think it could be something we eat or stress. I'm not sure if Metamucil would help with this or not. I did take an asodolphis and I'm going to take that new OTC IBS med in a bit. I think it's called IBS Advantage or something like that.jean


----------



## 19472 (Sep 12, 2005)

I am also trying the Advantage for IBS,,,sure hope it will help,,,it seemed to at first,,now I am wondering if I should take 2 a day? What has worked for you?


----------



## just jan (Apr 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for all of us. The accident thing has happened a lot to me in the past three years. I am extremely depressed at the moment about it. I am almost totally housebound. It is lots of immodium., a change of clothes and me driving my own car in order to go out. Going out is extremely stressful for me because of the frequency of this. God help us all. Why does this have to be so complicated??????


----------



## Aella (Apr 16, 2001)

Isn't the horror of horrors.I'm sitting here,knowing that I have to start work a lot earlier than I normally do,tomorrow.I'm dreading getting up.I've set my phone alarm to give me hours before I have to get the train.Best wishes to you Jan. And hope,ever hope


----------



## just jan (Apr 9, 2005)

Thank you Aella. Life with this is just the "pits". I wonder how many of us with severe cases are depressed? I am about at my wit's end.


----------



## 19472 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have been having some luck with taking the IBS Advantage along with peppermint pills before a big meal.


----------



## 20371 (May 6, 2005)

I also have had more than my share of not making it to the bathroom quite in time. Even when I have "soft serve" instead of "D". When it decides to come, it just comes. Don't know why it seems so impossible to hold it in. No wonder it controls us, it has a mind of its own. Getting ready for a long plane ride, always a lot of fun.


----------



## Aella (Apr 16, 2001)

> quote: I am about at my wit's end.


Me too, no wonder we get a *little* down Good luck and best wishes,I think of us all here,often


----------



## Aella (Apr 16, 2001)

> quote:Originally posted by carole3rivers:When it decides to come, it just comes. Don't know why it seems so impossible to hold it in. No wonder it controls us, it has a mind of its own. Getting ready for a long plane ride, always a lot of fun.


Me neither, anywhere,anytime,any place Good luck with your travels,I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## ClareM (May 12, 2003)

> quote:Originally posted by carole3rivers:I also have had more than my share of not making it to the bathroom quite in time. Even when I have "soft serve" instead of "D". When it decides to come, it just comes. Don't know why it seems so impossible to hold it in.


I also have accidents when my stool is soft (rather than only when it's watery). I don't know whether it's the same with you but what happens with me is that my bowel suddenly contracts so violently that the stool shoots out before I have a chance to try to take evasive action. I take a lot of immodium every day to reduce the number of accidents and wear incontinence pants to minimise the mess when they do happen.I agree that it's not surprising that we feel down from time to time.Love,Clare


----------



## lisa_webby (Jun 10, 2002)

Hi batgirl and others,I heartily second everyone who has said GET A NEW DOCTOR! We IBS sufferers absolutely need someone more sympathetic than the guy you're talking about... geez, what a jerk. I too have problems with not making it to the bathroom in time (I'm only 26) and now basically just try not to go anywhere that I don't know the bathroom location. For me it's a vicious cycle, as one poster mentioned... I worry before going out that it'll be a problem, then I worry when I get there, and the more I worry the more likely I am to have to go. What helps me is to carry an emergency mini-kit with me (spare undies, "baby" wipes for adults, tissues, immodium, etc.) and to ALWAYS find the bathroom the minute I get anywhere (store, theater, etc). That way I have much more peace of mind and can visualize myself making it to the bathroom if I start feeling the urgency. If anyone asks me why I carry all that stuff around all the time, I just say it's for my period, and that usually shuts them up!


----------



## Aella (Apr 16, 2001)

Oh,JuliaI know how you feel,I dread going to bed now.It's so awful to have to constantly think about it.I don't know where it all comes from,I eat little and still it comes.Live in hopePenny


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

Julia and Penny--Have you tried FiberCon or Citracel? Even Metamucil might help to solidify your stools so that you don't have the fluid leakage. I used to have accidents about once or twice a month, but haven't had any since May when I started cholestyramine. It's so much easier to control formed stools than liquid ones. I hope you will try these things and see if you get better. Good luck to you both.


----------



## Aella (Apr 16, 2001)

Thank you for your reply,to us.The only product I seem to be able to buy is Isogel granules, is that the same sort of thing?I've tried it in the past, but I don't think I took it for long enough,so will have another go.I'll let you know if it helps.


----------



## Aella (Apr 16, 2001)

HelloI'm in England too







I used to use Fybogel but it's called Something else now..Senakot?And I always associate that with a laxative.So the Isogel says on the packet for D&C. I'm trying it,now.You can buy it Superdrug and Boots.I also had bad rectal tear, after a large baby, so I'm wondering if, like you, it's something to do with that.Sorry to hear of your mishaps..I truly understandEmail me anytime if you want to.penny###little48.fsnet.co.uk


----------



## Aella (Apr 16, 2001)

Good luck for tomorrow then and I just noticed that you said Immodium makes it worse. I thought I was the only one and don't you just love that woman on the advert,who comes out of her house distressed and pops one in to her mouth and in a second is smiling again. If only...


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

Metamucil is a fiber that you mix in liquid and drink. It's made from psyllium. FiberCon is fiber therapy caplet made of calcium polycarbophil and Citrucel is is a soluble fiber of methylcellulose. The cholestyramine I take is a prescription that lowers cholesterol. People who have had their gall bladder removed also use it for the constant diarrhea that they get. I personally still have a gall bladder, but I do have high cholesterol. My doctor prescribed it for me at my request for the D from IBS.I also had 3 large (babies 8lb 10oz, 10lb 5oz, and 10lb 4oz) and tore as well. Liquid stools are impossible for me to control. I have had such a better life since starting the cholestyramine.I would also like to let you know that some people can be helped by anal surgery to correct the sphincter. When I worked in a doctor's office, I met a patient who had had great success with that. She had her's done at a medical school.


----------

